# waste motor oil



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

It seems like I heard somebody somewhere talking about mixing a small amount of waste motor oil in with diesel fuel. Im not sure if that would be a good way of disposing of my WMO or a good expensive learning experience. What do you guys think?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be sure to filter it good before you mix it in with the diesel.


----------



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

to much trouble to filter it. i use it in my chainsaws.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by frankmako _
> *to much trouble to filter it. i use it in my chainsaws. *


Another excellent use for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Speaking of mixing oil with diesel fuel, adding oil also helps to increase the lubricity of the fuel. 

ULSD does not meet lubrication properties specified by some injector pump manufacturers such as Bosch. For this reason, add 2 stroke oil to my diesel fuel. I run it mixed at about 100:1.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

i've seen used oil furnaces and they seem to have lots of trouble, they are running 100% used oil, but i would still be worried about running it even mixed with diesel, IMO theres a reason we take the used oil out of are motor why put it back in. but i wish i would find a use for it soon (plan on getting a used oil furnace because fuel prices) because we have about 25-30 55gal drums full, and my 300 gal tote just got topped off today. been saving it in hopes of having a use. we use 500-1000 gals of bulk oil a year and about the same in hyd fluid. so its adding up fast.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually Cummins has a system for waste motor oil useage in its engines as an oil management system for most of their engines. Probably not real practical for something like a B series 5.9 or 6.7 liter but setting up a filter assembly out of some pvc pipe and a fine particle size filter would make adding clean oil to the tank easy enough to add a reasonbly small amount at each fill up. 

https://quickserve.cummins.com/info/qsol/products/newparts/centinel.html

I believe Cummins calls for not more than 5% waste motor oil and not more than 2% ash content. A Frantz toilet paper filter could easily clean the oil up much more than this. The Frantz filter cleans the oil down to 2 micron. I am going to install one on my truck when and if the whether ever warms up.  :globesnow


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

that is interesting, i'm surprised i didnt know about it with all the information my supplier sent me. the system makes since, i was thinking of the "used oil" as the stuff sitting around in 5 gal buckets with sludge and everything in the bottom scary. but if its filtered hot and slowly it would probably be better than straight diesel because of as you said, diesel's lack of lubrication properties. and the oil would be fairly clean to. hum... makes me want to make a system to test on one of our older tractors.. and the extended service makes since because i already use a same theory when determining the service intervals of our equipment, the more it leaks(or uses) the less often you need to change it. (because your always adding new oil) lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just letting the oil sit static in a container allows much of the contaminants to settle out. Further filtering the oil removes pretty much anything that can cause harm.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

What about the acids and other contaminants in used oil? If you burned the waste oil in the combustiom chamber would the contaminants go into engine's lube oil and cause "dirtier" engine oil??? 


I don't know, just askin'


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

After the oil is filtered these contaminant may still be in the oil to a certain degree. I think that is why Cummins specifies their limit of no more than 5% WMO mixed in with the fuel.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder how it would handle syntihic oil. My waste oil furnace has a problem with it.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

There isn't anything wrong with using waste oil of any sort as fuel in a diesel. I normally pre-filter with a 25 micron sock and then filter again using a 1 micron sock (the green pipe in the top of the tank has a sock in it). The only thing that goes through is some carbon, but we all know carbon is a lubricant (like graphite). In fact, ARCO used to sell a graphite enhanced oil.

So, I filter anything that will burn into a bulk tank. That includes hydraulic oil, motor oil, cooking oil, old gasoline and etc. Then I dilute that with 50% ORD (Off Road Diesel), just to make sure the viscosity is thin enough to keep from having trouble.

Here's the tank.










My Mercedes 300D Turbo has instructions for using gasoline in it, but it has to have motor oil added for the necessary injector pump lubrication and to keep it from detonating prematurely. It's really nothing different from what we did in Deuce and Halfs that were multi-fuel.


----------



## captchas (Jun 19, 2010)

frankmako said:


> to much trouble to filter it. i use it in my chainsaws.


my too as chain oil,you use more but since it's free in the end and works


----------

